# The Iran Thread



## pardus (Oct 3, 2022)

September 2022
"Earlier this month Mahsa Amini, a twenty-two year old woman from Saqqez, Iran, died in custody after her arrest by a special unit of Iran’s security services that enforces Iran’s strict dress codes for women. Amini’s death has sparked protests over compulsory veiling and several days of significant unrest throughout Iran. Acting U.N. High Commissioner for Human Rights Nada Al-Nashif stated, “Mahsa Amini’s tragic death and allegations of torture and ill-treatment must be promptly, impartially and effectively investigated by an independent competent authority, that ensures, in particular, that her family has access to justice and truth.” The developments occurred on the eve of Iranian President Ebrahim Raisi’s scheduled speech at the United Nations General Assembly."
Protests in Iran


----------



## AWP (Oct 4, 2022)

I've followed this a little bit. For those on Instagram, realnewsnobullshit has covered this in detail, including a bunch of videos. People setting police on fire, beating the shit out of their police, police doing motorcycle drivebys on protestors...wild shit and barely a peep in Western media.


----------



## pardus (Oct 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581347707721252865


----------



## pardus (Oct 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581371911245770752


----------



## pardus (Oct 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581783913521123328


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 16, 2022)

pardus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581783913521123328



I'd have to find it again but I read some Tweets, that Kurds within Iran are already being attacked.  No fear of repercussions, I don't think they'll be the last to restart old ethnic cleansing plans.


----------



## pardus (Oct 18, 2022)

IranWire Exclusive: Athlete Who Competed Without Hijab Will be Jailed


----------



## Dame (Oct 18, 2022)

pardus said:


> IranWire Exclusive: Athlete Who Competed Without Hijab Will be Jailed


I hope it lights a fire under the women in that country.



I know it won't but I can dream.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 19, 2022)

pardus said:


> IranWire Exclusive: Athlete Who Competed Without Hijab Will be Jailed



Fucking cunts.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Oct 22, 2022)

CNN Exclusive: After Ukraine, Biden administration turns to Musk's satellite internet for Iran

Do they not realize that owning the equipment will probably be justification enough to target the citizens using star link?


----------



## pardus (Oct 29, 2022)

Israeli missiles destroy Iranian military cargo in Syria - media


----------



## pardus (Nov 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587576740481847296


----------



## AWP (Nov 2, 2022)

“Shit, these riots are sweeping the country. What do we do?”
“Uhhh, attack the Zionists to rally the people and distract from the riots?”


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 3, 2022)

pardus said:


> Israeli missiles destroy Iranian military cargo in Syria - media



In a broader sense not confined to just Iran, but the fact Lebanon has been allowing this to happen while at the same actively engaging Israel time talks to some really fascinating geopolitical things. Also with Lebanon actively calling Israel by its name recently is also pretty big. Still a very long way to go for these two countries, but Hezbollah is losing influence internally in Lebanon and I think looking to save themselves by brokering more deals with the West.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 3, 2022)

AWP said:


> “Shit, these riots are sweeping the country. What do we do?”
> “Uhhh, attack the Zionists to rally the people and distract from the riots?”


It’s like the one move they have.  Everything is a Zionist conspiracy.  Economy is bad?  Zionist conspiracy.  Late for work?  Zionist conspiracy.  Stub your toe and it really hurts?  You better believe that’s a Zionist conspiracy!!


----------



## pardus (Nov 4, 2022)

Iran’s Weapons Are Slowly Dragging Israel to Ukraine’s Defense


----------



## pardus (Nov 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591946773299630080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591946778412302338


----------



## pardus (Nov 15, 2022)

*This headline is NOT accurate!*
Newsweek ran with the story then retracted it.
Read the newsweek article to see the updated "facts".


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592173879493120001


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 15, 2022)

That’s absolutely crazy. And somehow there are still countries out there that want to be Irans friends…


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 15, 2022)

pardus said:


> Sadly I’m not surprised.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592173879493120001



I wonder if this will finally push the populace into outright revolt like an Arab Spring pt. 2


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 15, 2022)

pardus said:


> Sadly I’m not surprised.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592173879493120001


This is not accurate. So far one protestor sentenced to death; 15k arrested. I am sure more will be executed, but as for the veracity of the story- not accurate as reported.


----------



## pardus (Nov 15, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> This is not accurate. So far one protestor sentenced to death; 15k arrested. I am sure more will be executed, but as for the veracity of the story- not accurate as reported.


Well caught, thank you!
Who would have ever thought the media would get something wrong 🙄
They posted this update…


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 15, 2022)

I hate the media, @pardus . No fault to you.


----------



## pardus (Nov 17, 2022)

Hungary is already Russia’s bitch, they are further showing their true colours like the cunts they obviously are. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593282360438562818


----------



## pardus (Nov 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593028049473179651


----------



## Gunz (Nov 18, 2022)

It took that young girl's murder to wake up the Euro-weenies--and certain US Democrats--who were so shitfire hot to suck Iran's dick with the nuclear deal. Taking a few steps back from that, aren't we now? Yeah motherfuckers, they've got _morality police! _How's that fit into the Woke Culture agenda? They can kill your ass for not wearing a hat!!!

Maybe Netanyahu's been right all along.


----------



## AWP (Nov 18, 2022)

A radical Islamic country and state sponsor of terrorism with nukes? No problem!

A women's rights issue that's existed for decades pops up on social media? OMG! release the kraken!

Fucking idiots.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 18, 2022)

pardus said:


> Hungary is already Russia’s bitch, they are further showing their true colours like the cunts they obviously are.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593282360438562818


Easiest way to deal with them is freeze them from any military sales.  Let their shit implode and just have Congress kill any proposed arms sales.  Same goes after the war.
EU is stuck with them though.


----------



## pardus (Nov 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593529893907832832


----------



## Teufel (Nov 21, 2022)

"Jina ‘Mahsa’ Amini was a young Kurdish girl who dreamt of becoming a doctor one day. The Iranian morality police beat her to death because they felt her jeans were too tight and her hijab too loose. Her murder has inspired thousands of Iranians to take to the streets in protest. The Iranian people are fighting in the streets for their rights, but there is another battle raging on the internet. The Jina Amini story is ultimately about a people’s struggle for freedom, but at the core of this struggle is a war over information. The Iranian government wants to paint Amini’s death as a tragic accident and is willing to do whatever it takes to suppress any opposing viewpoints. Patriotic hacktivists are fighting to preserve the people’s access to information and spread the truth of what happened to Jina Amini. . Time will tell if the protests will force Iran to grant its people more freedom but its clear that Amini has irrevocably changed her country. She left Saqqez to help her townspeople but in the end she may end up healing her nation with her sacrifice."

The Mashsa Amini Story : A Fight for Truth and Freedom - Key Terrain Cyber


----------



## pardus (Nov 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594696037939150848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594701915115372545
An isolated incident I’m sure, but still significant with the interaction of the two sides here. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594344350951112704


----------



## Gunz (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## pardus (Nov 22, 2022)

I think it’s quite significant that officials are even mentioning compromise/reform. 
The Persian/Iranian people are rather pro-western, though the regime is obviously insanely anti-western, but more than anything else the Persians are extremely patriotic, and any attack on Iran would be meet by popular support to fight any real or perceived aggressor. 
I believe the only successful way forward is a popular uprising of the people, hopefully supported by us. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595234884934840320


----------



## Gunz (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm all for anything that can destabilize and bring down that fanatic shithole of a regime. They've been asking for it for 50 years.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 23, 2022)

It may be too late for little concessions, the people have had enough and the government has to make a major concession (eliminate the morality police?) to survive.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 23, 2022)

The people I have met from Iran have been wonderful folks, and to a person sad to have been forced to relocate to the States simply because they disagree with the Iranian government/theocracy.

And the women?  Stunningly beautiful.  I went to nursing school with a gal from Iran, and she was just beautiful.  Dumber than a box of rocks, but beautiful.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 24, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> I went to nursing school with a gal from Iran, and she was just beautiful. Dumber than a box of rocks, but beautiful.



Women are restricted from pursuing numerous degree programs and outright banned from dozens of universities. I suspect the quality of their overall education in many respects is poor.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 24, 2022)

Gunz said:


> Women are restricted from pursuing numerous degree programs and outright banned from dozens of universities. I suspect the quality of their overall education in many respects is poor.



Quite a change from what had been a very progressive country prior to the coup.

No, this girl was just... not smart.  But I certainly didn't mind helping and tutoring her.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 24, 2022)

Was thinking about this
Were the "morality police " extra harsh because she was a Kurd?


----------



## pardus (Nov 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597856948325519361


----------



## pardus (Nov 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597922491426799619


----------



## AWP (Dec 2, 2022)

Hillary Clinton in 2015: Love the nuclear deal with Iran, it is an “important step in putting a lid on Iran’s nuclear program.”

https://www.brookings.edu/blog/mark...on-the-iran-nuclear-deal-distrust-and-verify/
Hillary endorses nuclear deal
https://www.cnn.com/2015/07/14/politics/hillary-clinton-iran-nuclear-deal

Hillary Clinton in 2022: “And I think every time anyone speaks on behalf of the United States government, they need to be saying that they stand with the people of Iran, particularly with the women and girls.”

https://thehill.com/policy/internat...alks-with-iran-need-to-stand-with-the-people/

Near as I can tell then, Iran didn't have any human rights violations until this year? Surely this icon of modern feminism stood with Iranian women and girls back in 2015.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 2, 2022)

*Cardi B Voice* 

That's weird. That's suspicious.


----------



## pardus (Dec 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599774306929893379


----------



## Gunz (Dec 5, 2022)

Khamenei’s official website mentions nothing about the protests; nor does it mention anything about disbanding the Guidance Patrol. Personally, I think Khamenei and Iran’s leadership simply just don’t know what to do. 

Khamenei.ir


----------



## AWP (Dec 5, 2022)

I'm not saying flee to Qatar, but I personally would flee to Qatar.


----------

